

Chain of fools : Upgrading through every version of Windows - bmaeser
http://rasteri.blogspot.com/2011/03/chain-of-fools-upgrading-through-every.html

======
DanBC
I love this. It's fascinating to see what's stayed right from the early days.
(Not in a "legacy on legacy on legacy on DOS" or "Ripped from Lisa" troll-fest
either.)

What I'd be really interested in now is a timeline of ideas that got dropped,
and why, and what modern Windows would be like if they had stayed.

